
How Often Should You Beat Your Kids? (1990) - luisb
https://fermatslibrary.com/s/how-often-should-you-beat-your-kids#email-newsletter
======
AdmiralAsshat
I feel like the paper title borders on clickbait without the addition of the
key words, "How Often Should You Beat Your Kids _At Games_?".

~~~
hencq
Yes, that is the joke.

------
maury91
I was expecting a punch line like "every day, you don't know what they have
done bad but they know"

------
zentiggr
With the domain fermatslibrary.com showing, it's a guarantee that there will
be plenty of mathematical analysis... practically guaranteed this would be
completely tongue in cheek, and was not disappointed.

Could barely follow the gist fo the math, but that's a whole different story.

------
jnty
I thought this was going to be a polemic relating to the debates going on
about banning smacking in Wales and Scotland at the moment!

------
scolson
Nice try, CPS

